# Some Advice Please!! *



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

HI everyone!!   

This is my first IUI.  When I had my first scan, ( before injections start)  I had 5 follicles on one side and 6 on the other, is this normal??.  I'm just worried about over stimulation.  Also does anyone have any adice about injections?? DH is going to do them for me.  I'm a bit worried.  

Julie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Julie

when doing IUI I downreg (which is sniffing Burselin to shut down my own system).....normally when having my baseline scan before starting injections my clinic like to see no follies or just very small follies.  I then start Menopur and that soon makes them grow some........are you downregging ?

I have been supplied an auto-injector pen to do injections which really helps....I normally do trigger shot (HSG) with just a normal needle and I find that a wee bit more difficult...      I do my injections as soon as I get up in the morning.

Good luck and PM me if you need any help....I was totally confused when first starting IUI but I'm moving on to my 3rd and getting the hang of it...I think 

Kx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Keira,

Yes I'm downregging.  At the clinic they did say that the follies were very small.  I don't have the injector pen, which I thought I would get, didn't think it would br proper syringes.  Another thing, I've gy my pals wedding, next saturday, I take it, it's best to stay clear of a glass of wine or 2?  Was going to just have a couple.  Is it best to have nothing at all.  Wedding is on 28th April & basting will probably be the first week in May.

Speak soon

Julie xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Julie

for some reason I'm not down regging just straight on to the stims for me. My clinic don't do a day one scan so not sure if i had any follies or not on day one.

I've just done my second injection today and its fine. I took DH along to the injection training in case i wimped out but took the decision to do it myself so I'm in control. Today when I did it, I started injection but it pricked a bit so I just changed spot and it didn't hurt at all.

the needle really is tiny so don't worry.

With regards to drinking I was told to stay clear of booze and cigs ( I don't smoke anyway) because they can interfere with follicle development  but I'm sure one glass will be fine.

Good luck

Samper


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Samper

Thanks for advice  .  Looks like your just a couple of days ahead of me on your treatment.
So it will be good to keep track of each other for some advice and support.

 

I start injections tommorrow, unfortunately we weren't offered any training.  So I'll just need to get on with it.  I'm not scared of needles, just seems a bit strange to have to do it yourself.

I  go to the gym about 3 x a week.  Some of the classes I do are really hard.  Have you had any advice about exercise while on treatment or  ??

Wishing you lots of   and   on your treatment.

Is it just me or  does it seem like it's all you ever think about?

Julie xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Julie

Seems strange that you weren't given any injection training, it's amazing how the clinics/hopitals vary! Have you been given instructions on how to mix the drugs and do the injections?  If not I can PM some tips...

Last time I did IUI my clinic told me to carry on as normal, but DH banned me from doing anything strenuous like lifting, hoovering etc. I basically walked the dog and that was it. I guess it's your call, I've noticed varying advice on FF but I would probally continue with gentle exercise but stay away from anything that strains your abdominal region.

Stay in touch, hope everything goes well for you.

Sam


----------

